# ليسب لتنزيل النقاط في اوتوكاد مع الترقيم الالي وكتابة المنسوب



## motee-z (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اخواني اقدم لكم ليسب لتنزيل النقاط في اوتوكاد
بعد التحميل اكتب xyz 
ادخل ارتفاع النص المطلوب ثم اول رقم ثم ادخل الاحداثيات الثنائية فقط(x,y) ثم ادخل ال z
فيتم رسم النقطة مع دائرة صغيرة مع الرقم والمنسوب

الرجاء الدعاء لسورية بأن يقف نزيف الدم فيها ويعود الامان


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اللهم ارحم اخواننا في سوريا وانصر اهلها على بشار واعوانه


----------



## garary (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اللهم ارحم اخواننا في سوريا وانصر اهلها على بشار واعوانه


----------



## ahmed shal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اللهم ارحم اخواننا في سوريا وانصر اهلها على بشار واعوانه


----------



## alhazeen_ha (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم دمر بشار الاسد وجنوده وشبيحته


----------



## motee-z (3 نوفمبر 2012)

انا طلبت الدعاء لسورية بالسلامة ووقف نزيف الدم لامزيد من سفك الدماء والانتقام من أي طرف كان


----------



## علي الدبس (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## waleedalmekhlafi (19 يناير 2013)

اللهم احفظ سوريا واهلها واحقن دمائهم


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bird2010 (23 أبريل 2013)

اللهم انصر سوريا وأهلها الصابرين ، ممنوع الكلام بالسياسة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز اللهم اوقف شلال الدماء في سوريا وارجع لها الامان والاستقرار اللهم امين


----------



## abdallahothman (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا

اللهم انصر المجاهدين في كل مكان


----------



## abdou atawy (24 أبريل 2013)

جميييييييييل جدا


----------



## alhazeen_ha (24 أبريل 2013)

ممنوع الكلام بالسياسة


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا واللهم احفظكم يا الله


----------



## motee-z (3 مايو 2013)

الرجاء من المشرف حذف كافة التعليقات التي تدعو الى القتل والجهاد لان الجهاد لايجوز في بلد مسلم وبالتالي هذا ليس جهادا هذا تدمير بلد وضرب مكونات الشعب السوري المتعايش مع بعضه منذ زمن طويل


----------



## ward-20055 (4 مايو 2013)

اللهم ارحم اهلنا في سوريا


----------



## حسام الصاوي (29 مايو 2013)

ممنوع الكلام بالسياسة*

*


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف كيف يعمل البرنامج


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم جميع ممكن سوال الي جميع الاعضاء 
بعد عملية الرفع بجهاز التوتال استيشن وتقسيم الارض ع برنامج الاتوكاد كيف يمكن نقل الاحدثيات او ارجعها الي جهاز التوتال نوع جهاز التوتال stonex


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (30 مايو 2013)

جــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــيراً


----------



## mohamed ah (30 مايو 2013)

اللهم انصر اهل سورية الاحباء نصرا مؤزرا


----------



## benhaoued (2 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## mhmuad (2 يوليو 2013)

الله يحفظ سوريا


----------



## adanasporengineer (2 يوليو 2013)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (5 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (10 يوليو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (11 يوليو 2013)

اللهم انصر المسلمين فى كل مكان وحين


----------



## abdallahothman (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 

اللهم احفظ سوريا ومصر وسائر امصار العرب من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن واحقن دماء المسلمين


----------



## ابو رفا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

للهم احفظ سوريا واهلها واحقن دمائهم


----------



## mohamedazab (30 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سمير محمد هاشم (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زيد السراوي (15 مارس 2014)

اخي الله يسلم اهل سورية بس وين البرنامج انا جديد على الملتقى اتمنى المساعدة


----------



## محمد ابو ياسمين (20 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجوا الافادة فى كيفية استخراج النقاط من الاتوكاد الى الاكسل فى جدول وبالترتيب باسماء النقاط وx,y,z


----------



## reho80 (21 يونيو 2014)

اللهم فرج عن سوريا محنتها وارفع غضبك يارب.


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (22 يونيو 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## raafat3m (22 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## لؤي سوريا (22 يونيو 2014)

أخي motee-z
إن الدعاء على المجرم بشار الأسد ليخلصنا الله منه هو بمثابة الدعاء لوقف الدماء البريئة التي تسقط على يدي السفاح بشار وجماعته.... لأن الحرب لن تقف طالما هذا المجرم موجود في السلطة ويتحكم برقاب العباد......
وعلى أي حال شكرا لك على الليسب


----------



## motee-z (22 يونيو 2014)

اذا سقط بشار الاسد ستتحول سورية بكل تأكيد الى دولة فاشلة لكثرة التنظيمات المسلحة المتناحرة بشار الاسد هو الذي يحافظ على كيان الدولة وفي حال رحيله لاتوجد قيادة قادرة على لجم الجماعات الارهاربية بل ان هذه الجماعات سيسيل لعابها لتحقيق ماربها وهنا مكمن الخطر حيث سيزداد القتل والارهاب حيث ان البيئة مناسبة للتحول الى دولة فاشلة فالبنية التحتية للبلد منهكة والنسيج الاجتماعي تم ضربه ولم يتبقى سوى رحيل الرئيس لتكون نهاية دولة اسمها سورية وعندما تفهم المعارضة هذه الحقيقة وتقوم بتقييم الواقع المر نكون قد انقذنا بلدنا ووضعنا رجلنا في الطريق الصحيح اللهم ارشد كل من ضل الطريق الى الصواب لنكون جميعا يد واحدة لبناء سورية اللهم خلص هذه النفوس الحاقدة من حقدها لكي نصبح اوراقا خضراء على شجرة هذا الوطن


----------



## محمد هلال تيتى (25 يونيو 2014)

اللهم وفق أهلنا في سوريا إلي ما تحب وترضي


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً
ونسأل العلي القدير أن يفرج عن أهلنا عي سوريا الحبيبة


----------



## ahmed mansour11 (15 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## الاستاد (23 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور وربى ايفرج ة ع اهل سوريا


----------



## mohamed2025 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

merci


----------



## kamel2103 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم ارحم اخواننا في سوريا بالسلامة ووقف نزيف الدم


----------



## emad poqtor (21 مايو 2017)

مشكور (يارب اعطي لسوريا وشعبها السلام يا ملك السلام)


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرااا اخى الكريم


----------



## عصااام المطري (28 مايو 2019)

*مشكور 
مشكورمشكور *


----------



## ahmed_maghrabe (10 أغسطس 2019)

thank u


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

شكرا لك


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (4 سبتمبر 2019)

مشكور​


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (4 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرااا اخى الكريم​


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (18 سبتمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

